# amor



## AGATHA2

Ola, 

Naturalmente conheco o verbo gostar. 

gosto da literatura
gosto dos gatos
                            e tamben     gosto do Antonio
                                               gosto da minha filha

Que otras posibilidades existem ? Que digo no meu lover ? Gostei da comida e gosto de ti ?!  Uma lingua tao rica em vocabulario como o portugues tem que oferecer mais matices para expresar sentimentos muito diferentes. AYUDA POR FAVOR


----------



## jazyk

Estimo-te.
Agradas-me.
Amo-te.
Sou louca por ti.
Não consigo viver sem ti.
És tudo na minha vida.
És a razão do meu existir.

Não sei se respondi à pergunta.


----------



## AGATHA2

Obrigada JAZYK, é um paso mais


----------



## Outsider

Ou também "amo-te / te amo". No entanto, o mais habitual é dizer "gosto (muito) de ti/você".


----------



## AGATHA2

Hhhhhmmmmmm ???    Entao como se pode distinguir entre "to like" and "to love". Nao pode ser o mesmo se quero dizer a uma pessoa que me é simpatica o que sinto amor. Como se podem expresar diferentes matices de "gostar" ??


----------



## Outsider

Distinguem-se pelo contexto. 
Veja este tópico anterior. E este.


----------



## jazyk

to like = gostar
to love = amar, adorar

I like to travel/traveling. = Gosto de viajar.
I love to travel/traveling. = Adoro viajar.

Em linhas gerais.


----------



## AGATHA2

Obrigada pelos links, Outsider

Interesante o seu comentario:

We had a previous thread about that. It seems that some languages (cultures?) avoid using the L-word, which sounds a bit theatrical and ridiculous when overused. By contrast, English is a very "lovey-dovey" language.
There goes the myth of Latin romanticism versus Nordic phlegmatism...

Efectivamente en alemao ( que seguindo os topicos nao e propiamente uma cultura muito romantica) tamben usamos o "amo-te" (Ich liebe dich) E ademas existe uma grande variedade de verbos entre "to like" and "to love".

Mas de volta (é correcto ?? ) em /no ?? portugues: como se traduziria o espanhil "me cae bien" . Sería "me é simpatico" ? E que otras posibilidades há para expresar simpatía o interes ?  "X me é simpatico" "X interesa-me "  ?


----------



## Vanda

Algumas possibilidades:

Gosto de fulano/ john doe.
Vou com a cara de XXXX.
X interessa-me (como você disse)
X me é simpático (como você disse)
Estou a fim de X.


----------



## Outsider

"Agrada-me X", que é usado mais para coisas que para pessoas. 
"Simpatizo com X", usado com pessoas.


----------



## Limão

De volta *ao *português, e ao espanhol, acho que "me cae bien" será "cai-me bem" e diz-se de algo que nos agrada, de que gostamos, mas referido a um gesto ou uma atitude de alguém. Por exemplo, "Joana ofereceu-me um livro: caiu-me bem a sua oferta", ou "Cai sempre bem oferecer uma prenda no Natal". Mas também se pode dizer de algo que se comeu ou bebeu, e saboreou com gosto: "Caiu-me mesmo bem aquele vinho tinto". Vanda e Outsider, dêem aí uma ajuda...


----------



## Maria Maya

outra:

me amarro em XXXX
tenho uma queda por xxxxx
arrasto uma asa por xxx
xxxx me atrai

"Cair bem", pelo menos para mim no Rio de Janeiro, Brasil, parece comida ou roupa.

Mas tirando momentos românticos mesmo, acho que o "gosto" acompanhado de advérbios (muito, pouco, pacas, de montão...) é o campeão.


----------



## Vanda

Mais um:

Estou doidinho/a com X.


----------



## AGATHA2

Muito obrigada a todos e todas !

Agrada-me muito este forum


----------



## Outsider

Faltou a palavra preferida em calão juvenil português: "Curto X". 
Eu também curto este fórum.


----------



## rericri

With reference to people, in Italian you say "ti amo" to a partner/lover and "ti voglio bene" to a child or a good friend.
It's impossible to misunderstand the meaning of these expressions and each time you have to decide which one is better and why  .

What about "querer bem"?


----------



## Outsider

Também existe "Quero-te bem" em português, mas não se usa muito.


----------



## Vanda

_What about "querer bem"?_ 
Não é nem a questão de _não_ se dizer isto, é que dificilmente usaríamos o "te quero bem". Toda vez que penso nessa expressão, me vem à cabeça o ti voglio bene.

Como sempre, Out e eu nos atropelando.


----------



## rericri

obrigada, OutVanda!


----------



## Lusitania

adoro-te soa bem. Adoro-te muito, agradas-me, sou louca/o por ti. Hoje vou treinar e amanhã se me lembrar de mais alguma trago 

Um abraço


----------



## AGATHA2

Ola Lusitania !

Espero que o treino seja bom e dé resultados linguisticos


----------



## AGATHA2

Como sempre said:
			
		

> nos atropelando[/COLOR].


Ola Vanda ! Em que capitulo da gramatica encontro esa construcao   ??


----------



## Outsider

Mas é o gerúndio!...


----------



## AGATHA2

Sim, mas nao falta um "estamos" ? O é completamente diferente do espanhol ?


----------



## Outsider

O "estamos" está implícito. A frase da Vanda é muito sucinta, e compreendo que lhe faça confusão, se ainda mal começou a estudar o português.


----------



## Vanda

Agatha, como o Outsider disse, está implícito. Escrevemos assim quando queremos, por exemplo, representar a fala.


----------



## Outsider

Convém dizer que a frase da Vanda era dirigida principalmente a mim (acho), e nós temos um _contexto_ em comum que outros podem não apanhar. Por outras palavras, o que a Vanda escreveu era uma espécie de _private joke_ entre nós dois.


----------



## AGATHA2

Compreendo, compreendo. Disculpen, ainda nao conheco as subtilidades interculturais luso-brasileiras


----------



## Alentugano

Agatha, permita-me algumas sugestões:
Disculpen   Desculpem
subtilidade/sutilidade  (pouco usado)  subtileza/sutileza


----------



## AGATHA2

Alentugano said:


> Agatha, permita-me algumas sugestões:
> Disculpen   Desculpem
> subtilidade/sutilidade  (pouco usado)  subtileza/sutileza


 
Ola Alentugano  Nao so permito senao AGRADECO, e muito, todas as sugestoes e correcoes


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda said:


> Como sempre, Out e eu nos atropelando.



Acho que além das explicações já dadas, vocês esqueceram de explicar à Agatha2 que o fato de a Vanda ter escrito "nos atopelando", já dá o sentido da primeira pessoa do plural (nós).


----------



## Vanda

Agatha, já que estamos falando das correções: sei que você usa um teclado internacional, contudo, quando quiser, aqui nos recursos, você vai encontrar indicações de _sites_ para acentuação em português e outras línguas.


----------



## AGATHA2

Obrigada Vanda,
Imagino que é para uma nativa muito feo ver um texto sem acentos mas eu ainda estou a lutar com a gramática de base !! Bom, reconheço que reconheço é melhor que reconheco e que tem razâo é melhor que tem razao etc


----------



## Vanda

Um passo de cada vez e sempre.  Na verdade, pensei que você não tinha visto ainda nossos recursos e por isso quis lhe dar uma dica. Sou muito flexível nestes aspectos. Já acho que pessoas de línguas não-latinas têm que fazer um esforço grande com as estuturas, as conjugações verbais, etc e, ainda por cima, tem os danados dos acentos para lidar. Admiro o esforço!


----------



## ZÉDITO

AGATHA2 said:


> Ola,
> 
> Naturalmente conheco o verbo gostar.
> 
> gosto da literatura
> gosto dos gatos
> e tamben gosto do Antonio
> gosto da minha filha
> 
> Que otras posibilidades existem ? Que digo no meu lover ? Gostei da comida e gosto de ti ?!  Uma lingua tao rica em vocabulario como o portugues tem que oferecer mais matices para expresar sentimentos muito diferentes. AYUDA POR FAVOR


 
*Outros modos de dizer:*
*Curto* literatura (do verbo curtir)
*Adoro* gatos
*Sou louca* por Antônio
Minha filha é minha paixão
*Sou gamada* em Antonio


----------



## spielenschach

AGATHA2 said:


> Ola,
> 
> Naturalmente conheco o verbo gostar.
> 
> gosto da literatura
> gosto dos gatos
> e tamben gosto do Antonio
> gosto da minha filha
> 
> Que otras posibilidades existem ? Que digo no meu lover ? Gostei da comida e gosto de ti ?!  Uma lingua tao rica em vocabulario como o portugues tem que oferecer mais matices para expresar sentimentos muito diferentes. AYUDA POR FAVOR


----------

